# Ayun, nag-away na naman for the nth time



## Canaris

Hi there! I would greatly appreciated if anyone could help me translate the following; (I've left the english parts in it, so that the context is clear)


"Ayun, nag-away na naman for the nth time. Ngayon eh hipocrito daw ako dahil hindi siya naniniwala na hindi ako nagta-tanktop dati dahil naiinitan lang ako, meron daw bahid ng malisya kasi gusto kong magpakita ng katawan. 
Sinabi ko na lang dati, sige pagtiyagaan mo na lang, baka magbago na rin siya or makasanayan ko na lang. Ngayon, sabi ko na lang, Ay Ewan! Lagi kaming nagdidiskusyon tungkol sa kung anu-ano, nakakapagod na talaga. 
Okay naman ako. Wala pang iyak - di ko sigurado kung meron. In any case, life goes on diba. 
I feel fine actually, I think it's what I should've done a long ago. Puro away na lang nang away, hindi naman ako ang nagsa-start ng away, laging siya. So I think this is the best for both of us. He's already tried calling twice, hindi ko lang sinasagot ang phone. I'm sure he's going to try and talk it out but after the constant discussions that seem to have no end, feeling ko quits na lang kami"


If anybody could help me with the meaning of this text, it would be greatly appreciated.. thnxs a million!!


----------



## niernier

There, we argued again for the nth time. Now he said I am a hypocrite because he believes that I wear tank top not because its hot, but because I want to show some flesh. I told myself before, "Alright, maybe he will change, or I might just get used to it." Now I'm telling myself, "I really don't know! We always have a discussion on just about anything, it's really tiring." I'm okay. Not a cry yet - I am not sure if there is. In any case, life goes on, isn't it. I feel fine actually, I think it's what I should've done a long ago. We always fight, but I don't start the fight, it's always him. So I think this is the best for both of us. He's already tried calling twice, but I don't answer the phone. I'm sure he's going to try and talk it out but after the constant discussions that seem to have no end, I feel that we're quits.


----------



## Canaris

Great! Thnxs for helping me out there.... almost afraid to ask another small favor  Could perhaps also help me with this little piece of txt? Would be greatly appreciated 

Sinabi ko na lang dati, sige pagtiyagaan mo na lang, baka magbago na rin siya or makasanayan ko na lang. Ngayon, sabi ko na lang, Ay Ewan! Lagi kaming nagdidiskusyon tungkol sa kung anu-ano, nakakapagod na talaga. 

Okay naman ako. Wala pang iyak - di ko sigurado kung meron. In any case, life goes on diba. 



Reply: 
Eh ano naman kung gusto mong magpakita ng katawan? Whatever your reason, you were free to do that kung wala ka namang bf at the time.


----------



## niernier

Canaris said:


> Eh ano naman kung gusto mong magpakita ng katawan? Whatever your reason, you were free to do that kung wala ka namang bf at the time.



What now if you want to show your body? Whatever your reason (is), you were free to do that if you don't have a boyfriend at that time.


----------



## Canaris

Thnxs alot  That only leaves the two previous sentences  Would really be thankful if you could help with these last words as well.. thnxs a lot in advance! 

"Sinabi ko na lang dati, sige pagtiyagaan mo na lang, baka magbago na rin siya or makasanayan ko na lang. Ngayon, sabi ko na lang, Ay Ewan! Lagi kaming nagdidiskusyon tungkol sa kung anu-ano, nakakapagod na talaga. 

Okay naman ako. Wala pang iyak - di ko sigurado kung meron. In any case, life goes on diba"


----------



## niernier

Oops, sorry. I didn't translate these because it was already given on post #1 and the translation was on post #2. Don't you remember these words anymore?  



> "Sinabi ko na lang dati, "sige pagtiyagaan mo na lang, baka magbago na rin siya or makasanayan ko na lang." Ngayon, sabi ko na lang, "Ay Ewan!" Lagi kaming nagdidiskusyon tungkol sa kung anu-ano, nakakapagod na talaga.
> I told myself before, "Alright, maybe he will change, or I might just get used to it." Now I'm telling myself, "I really don't know!" We always have a discussion on just about anything, it's really tiring.
> 
> Okay naman ako. Wala pang iyak - di ko sigurado kung meron. In any case, life goes on diba"
> I'm okay. Not a cry yet - I am not sure if there is. In any case, life goes on, isn't it.


----------

